# Is FreeBSD right for me?



## souar (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey, 

So I've been looking at finding an OS for a small server needed for work. All we need is file storage (must be user based and allow admin to control permissions) and someway to host our site/domain/email. Obviously access remotely to both parts of the server are required (so when it all becomes too much and I just can't be bothered to get out of bed I can work from home to an extent ha).  

I've looked at various options and been torn between running something along the lines of Ubuntu or this. Linux offers what appears to be a more accepted and universal server platform (do correct me if i'm wrong though!) but I have never used it nor familiar with using command line to control it. Does FreeBSD offer just as versatile a platform and is it more user friendly (ideally a GUI would be fantastic but I can handle learning some basic code). 

I'm not massively experienced in the world of servers or networking but have toyed about with it. From a technical aspect in life I consider myself in the middle of the bunch, I can build a high spec PC and understand all that and my work needs me to have a good understanding of technology but I would never consider myself an expert to any stretch or even a reliable source of help. 

So really would FreeBSD be suitable to me? I can learn to adapt and pick up new skills to operate it but don't expect me to be able to learn a world of code! 

Thanks and any reply would be gratefully received!

Souar


----------



## vermaden (Aug 13, 2012)

FreeBSD will do great here.

Also check *FreeNAS* (http://freenas.org) and *NAS4Free* (http://nas4free.org) and *ZFSguru* (http://zfsguru.com), they have FreeBSD under the hood, but offer graphical web interface for management and other features. They are of course the same free as FreeBSD.


----------



## souar (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. 

I've played about with FreeNAS before, I liked it, found that the documentation wasn't exceptional and heard that its not the most stable option, especially the latest versions. As for the other two, I will take a good look at them!


----------



## Aaron_VanAlstine (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, FreeBSD is the whole hog unlike Linux which is just a kernel.


----------

